

Google Wallet Card FAQ - Aissen
http://www.google.com/wallet/faq.html#tab=faq-card

======
DennisAleynikov
Didn't know this existed.

Ordered it at once, now I can actually start using only google wallet for all
of my purchases, not only the times when stores have NFC terminals that are
compatible with the Wallet app on my phone.

